# suche gaming laptop



## Mark728 (16. April 2016)

hi, such nen laptop zum zocken.

hab 2 in der engeren auswahl

Medion Erazer X7841, Core i5-6300HQ, 16GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 256GB SSD (MD 99882) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Medion Erazer X7841, Core i5-6300HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 128GB SSD (MD 99686) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

lohnt sich der aufpreis von 250€ für ne 256ger ssd und 8gb ram mehr?


----------



## svd (16. April 2016)

Nein, auf keinen Fall.

Auch auf dem Desktop-Rechner sind 8GB noch mehr als okay zum Spielen. 8GB Notebook-RAM kostet vlt. 30€.
Eine SSD mit 960GB (!) bekommst du schon um die 220€ herum.

Wenn es denn unbedingt ein Notebook sein soll, würde ich klar das billigere nehmen. Beim "großen" wirst du einfach nur ausgenommen.


----------



## Alisis1990 (16. April 2016)

Wenn ich überlege das man nen schnelleren Desktop PC + Peripherie bekommt wenn man so viel Geld in die Hand nimmt ... 

Also laptops lohnen sich halt leider einfach nicht...

Zweites problem ist das Laptops genau wie Desktop PCs mit der zeit verstauben. Nut bekommst du Laptops leider nicht so gut wieder sauber und das bedeutet das nach nem Jahr dein Laptop überhitzt und deine Leistung flöten geht. Dann musst du das ganze gerät auseinanderschrauben. Ich würde mir überlegen ob ich nicht lieber einen pc in einem "mini" Gehäuse baue, gibt da schon sehr kurze Grafikkarten die echt was taugen. Damit bist du bei gleichem Preis auf jedenfall deutlich schneller UND kannst in Zukunft die Grafikkarte tauschen wenn die mal zu Schach wird ^.^

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mark728 (16. April 2016)

wo bekomme ich ne notebook ssd mit 960GB für 220€?


----------



## svd (16. April 2016)

Ach, das ist ein M.2-Format? Mein Fehler. Trotzdem bekämst du, für 200€, 360GB.
Der Punkt ist, du zahlst viel mehr für den Einbau, als die Hardware an sich.


----------



## Mark728 (16. April 2016)

ist der einbau so kompliziert? würd das gern selber einbauen.


----------



## svd (16. April 2016)

Eigentlich nicht. Im Prinzip löst du auf der Unterseite alle Schrauben und nimmst vorsichtig die Schale ab.
(Es gibt allerdings auch Notebooks, wo die Hardware quasi unter der Tastatur liegt. Sollte hier aber nicht der Fall sein.)
Dann hast du normal Zugang zu den Komponenten wie Laufwerke und Arbeitsspeicher, die du dann austauschen kannst.

Was der Fall sein könnte ist, dass es womöglich nur einen einzigen RAM-Slot gibt und dort nur entweder ein einzelnes 8GB oder 16GB Modul steckt,
sich das also wirkich nur austauschen und nicht erweitern lässt.


----------



## Mark728 (16. April 2016)

könnte ich die 512er zusätzlich einbauen? oder müsste ich die 128er rausschmeissen?


----------



## svd (16. April 2016)

Vermutlich ist jeweil ein M.2- und ein SATA-Port vorhanden. Du wirst die daran hängenden Laufwerke also bloß tauschen können.

Muss der Rechner aber mobil sein? Du kannst heute wirklich winzige PCs zusammenbauen, die dich nichts an Leistung vermissen lassen

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In diesem 20x24x21cm großen Quader ist mittlerweile eine GTX970 von ASUS verbaut, nebst dem üblichen Zeugs wie Core-i5, 8GB RAM, SSD und HDD...
(Der ist aber schon fast sehr klein und fummelig.  )


----------



## Mark728 (16. April 2016)

danke, aber es muss ein laptop sein. kannst du ne ssd empfehlen?


----------



## svd (16. April 2016)

Für den M.2-Port? 

Wie groß soll sie denn sein? 
Da haben wir hier zB ein 500GB-Modell von Crucial. 136€, aber noch immer weitaus günstiger, als direkt von Medion.
Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis passt bei dem Preis eigentlich.


----------



## Mark728 (16. April 2016)

500 wer passend.
was hältst du von der hier
Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## svd (16. April 2016)

Die Samsung SSDs sind immer sehr hochwertig, der Aufpreis ist sehr gering. Auch sehr gut.


----------



## Mark728 (16. April 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist jeweil ein M.2- und ein SATA-Port vorhanden. Du wirst die daran hängenden Laufwerke also bloß tauschen können.
> 
> Muss der Rechner aber mobil sein? Du kannst heute wirklich winzige PCs zusammenbauen, die dich nichts an Leistung vermissen lassen
> 
> ...


gehen glaub ich doch 2 ssd platten rein
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Medion...zer-X7841-und-X7843-mit-Skylake.149987.0.html
zitat: Auf Wunsch können bis zu zwei SSDs mit maximal je 512 GB im modernen M.2-Format für besonders schnelle Performance ausgerüstet werden.


----------



## svd (16. April 2016)

Ah, sehr gut, dann kannst du ja problemlos erweitern. Okay, ist ja auch ein 17-Zoll-Ding, da sollte ja genug Platz sein, hehe.


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2016)

Bei M.2 muss man aufpassen: es gibt M.2 mit SATA und mit PCIe-Anbindung, und es gibt unterschiedliche "keys" - man muss also genau schauen, welche genaue Art von M.2 das Notebook braucht. Ansonsten hat M.2 aber auch keine Vorteile, selbst die sehr schnellen M2-PCIe-SDDs haben zwar 4-5x mehr MB/s, aber das bingt effektiv kaum was und ist deutlich teurer als normalschnelle SSDs.


----------

